# European Space Agency



## baltazark

how do I say in finnish?

good afternoon welcome to european space ageny technical finnish support, esa is not in at the moment please hang up and phone back in 20 minutts or even later?


----------



## Hakro

If you have to *say* it, I think that it's useless to translate it here, because you'll need someone who can *speak* Finnish, so he/she can also translate it.

I also wonder what do you mean by "European Space Agency is not in at the moment..."


----------



## jonquiliser

Could this Esa maybe read in the message in the answering machine...?


----------



## sakvaka

jonquiliser said:


> Could this Esa maybe read in the message in the answering machine...?


 
If this is the case, here would be a literal translation — were it useless or not.

_Hyvää iltapäivää. Tervetuloa Euroopan Avaruusjärjestön suomenkieliseen tekniseen tukeen. ESA ei ole tavoitettavissa tällä hetkellä, joten olkaa hyvä ja soittakaa takaisin 20 minuutin kuluttua tai myöhemmin._

But personally I wouldn't leave this kind of a message in the answering machine. It just sounds... weird. Besides, Esa is a Finnish man name.


----------



## jonquiliser

sakvaka said:


> If this is the case, here would be a literal translation — were it useless or not.
> 
> _Hyvää iltapäivää. Tervetuloa Euroopan Avaruusjärjestön suomenkieliseen tekniseen tukeen. ESA ei ole tavoitettavissa tällä hetkellä, joten olkaa hyvä ja soittakaa takaisin 20 minuutin kuluttua tai myöhemmin._
> 
> But personally I wouldn't leave this kind of a message in the answering machine. It just sounds... weird. Besides, Esa is a Finnish man name.



Oops, my mistake.  I thought Esa was the name of the person in charge of the Finnish tech support! I just assumed there'd be a Finnish speaker if there's a tech support line for Finnish.


----------



## baltazark

thank you everybody more than enough and yes ESA is a person too.. 
if I had i would give you all a medal of honor. 
-european space agency-


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sakvaka said:


> _ESA ei ole tavoitettavissa tällä hetkellä, joten olkaa hyvä ja soittakaa takaisin 20 minuutin kuluttua tai myöhemmin._


Would you really say: _soittakaa *takaisin*?_ That sounds very un-Finnish to my ear! It's a verbatim translation of _call back._ Before English was taught to everybody in Finnish schools, people used to say: _soittakaa *uudestaan*, _but I admit that was 50 years ago!

GOM


----------



## sakvaka

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Would you really say: _soittakaa *takaisin*?_ That sounds very un-Finnish to my ear! It's a verbatim translation of _call back._ Before English was taught to everybody in Finnish schools, people used to say: _soittakaa *uudestaan*, _but I admit that was 50 years ago!
> 
> GOM



I wasn't even born 50 years ago, and neither were my parents.  I've got nothing against your suggestion.


----------



## tunawithpeaches

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Would you really say: _soittakaa *takaisin*?_ That sounds very un-Finnish to my ear! It's a verbatim translation of _call back._ Before English was taught to everybody in Finnish schools, people used to say: _soittakaa *uudestaan*, _but I admit that was 50 years ago!
> 
> GOM



Hello, 

I wouldn't say "soittakaa takaisin" either, I'd say "soittakaa myöhemmin uudelleen". Although "soita takasi" sounds ok in spoken Finnish. 

I was born 30+ years ago


----------

